# West Coast Power Violence



## xbocax (Mar 17, 2010)

Maybe one of the most influential power violence bands from the west coast in th last ten years is ACxDC. Theyre having a reunion show this saturday in LA. Stoooooked. Oh yeah! and going to be selling vegan wraps asian and mexican style.


----------



## xbocax (Mar 17, 2010)

In case you don't know who they are


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (Mar 18, 2010)

ACxDC fucking rip dude. Same with most of those bands... Rspkt.


----------



## xmaggotx (Apr 18, 2010)

i didnt know acxdc was still around...or bastardass. good to know.


----------

